# How many steps= 10 yds



## Core Lokt (Mar 20, 2014)

For you? 

I see people mention how many steps the bird was on the kill but how many yards actually was it? I'm 5' 10" and 11 normal steps is exactly 10 yds. I measured from the back of heal of one foot to the toe of the other foot. I started counting steps to known yardages while practicing with the bow several years ago.

 I always like  to step off a shot to see how close I was guessing him to be to the actaul yardage he was.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2014)

10 yards  is almost exactly10 steps for me.
6'2 " with a size 13 boot.


----------



## tgw925 (Mar 20, 2014)

6'1" here with size 12 boot. 10 paces for me is 10 yards.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 20, 2014)

tgw925 said:


> 6'1" here with size 12 boot. 10 paces for me is 10 yards.



so that bird you shot was 70 yds to where you stopped in the field and then add another 15-20 to the setup for a total of 85-90 yd shot. That is a loooong shot but it dropped him.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 20, 2014)

If hornets, my wife, or the law is behind be 3 steps. If hunting and aint in that big a hurry i guess 9 or 10. 6' 4", shoe size aint got nothing to do with it unless youre picking up 45 year old women in a bar.


----------



## tgw925 (Mar 20, 2014)

That video is not me, I came across it on youtube.


----------



## littlewolf (Mar 20, 2014)

12 steps for me.  5'9"


----------



## meatseeker (Mar 20, 2014)

I use to do land measurent in high school. Mark off 100' and walk it normal, like you would going to your truck or at the store. Count your steps. Do it a couple of times. Divide it and it will give you a very accurate foot per step. Mine is 2.2 feet per step.(45 1/2 steps over 100') This is very handy to know. You can measure an acre or across a field, food plot, any distance and you will be within a couple of feet of accuracy even if you walk several hundred feet. just walk and multiply it.


----------



## gregg (Mar 20, 2014)

10 long steps equals 10 yards for me


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 20, 2014)

Rarely do you meet a guy whether 6 foot 7 or 5 foot tall that his step is not exactly a yard..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 20, 2014)

10 normal steps is exactly 10 yards, I checked it several times with a lazer rangefinder. I'm 6' with a 11 boot.


----------



## chewy32 (Mar 20, 2014)

10 regular strides as if ur walking is what i go by and is usualy with in a yard or 2


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 20, 2014)

I got to push for little extra on each step, but when I do it comes out exactly one yard. Imagine we all got a little different in stride. Once we find it, the rest is history. We then can march off any distance with prudy good accuracy.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 20, 2014)

Im 6'1" and I checked my walk last year several times as I set up for 40 yards patterning and always fell short 2-3 yards in 40 steps. I always stretch step when I walk off a dead Tom so I'll be fairly accurate.


----------



## Resica (Mar 20, 2014)

13.3


----------



## DUCKAHOLIC86 (Mar 20, 2014)

meatseeker said:


> I use to do land measurent in high school. Mark off 100' and walk it normal, like you would going to your truck or at the store. Count your steps. Do it a couple of times. Divide it and it will give you a very accurate foot per step. Mine is 2.2 feet per step.(45 1/2 steps over 100') This is very handy to know. You can measure an acre or across a field, food plot, any distance and you will be within a couple of feet of accuracy even if you walk several hundred feet. just walk and multiply it.





What this guy says. Pace refers to your natural walk, not trying to long step. I work for a civil contractor and handle the surveying as one of my duties. Typically a normal range is around 2.2 to 2.7 feet per pace. That being said you should hit 10 yards in about three to four paces. Shoe size has nothing to do with it. Your not going heel to toe. Normal walking as if you were going down a sidewalk.


----------



## littlewolf (Mar 20, 2014)

Duck, I think you mean 10 feet, not yards.


----------



## blong (Mar 20, 2014)

I have 26 steps in a chain so 10 yds = 11.81 steps


----------



## bucksandducks123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ten steps is almost right on the ten yard mark. I'm 5foot 8 inches and wear a 13 boot


----------



## harryrichdawg (Mar 20, 2014)

I've taught myself to step almost exactly one yard with each step.  I used to practice by stepping off known yardages.  Now, I have a laser range finder.  I almost never step it off anymore.


----------

